# Mtd 2 speed transaxle



## newman45685 (Jan 17, 2013)

How do you align the shift forks to the neutral position to install the shift lever?its not fully going into high or reverse.


----------



## Bob_E (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know, but the operators manual for my 13AH660F372 with a single speed transaxle has directions for adjusting the shift lever in it.
You might be able to find the same thing in the manual for your rig,

http://www.mtdproducts.com/equipment/OperatorManualView?storeId=10500&catalogId=20500&langId=-1


----------

